# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Guides > [PvP] Ashran Treasure Map! Insane Artifact Fragment Farming!!!

## raceboy404

*After numerous complaints about today's daily, I bring you the best resource map for Ashran.
This is a map that shows all the contains on the map that give out more than 15 Artifact Fragments. Most give 50+.*




I suggest you use this addon - paste in conjunction with your coordinate addon.
This code is for TomTom when you're in Ashran.


```
/way 44.5 34.8
/way 52.3 59.4
/way 46.9 55.4
/way 56.9 53.9
/way 36.9 61.9
/way 48.2 56.5
/way 61.0 39.5
/way 29.6 28.4
/way 61.7 68.5
/way 39.3 59.0
/way 48.2 31.8
/way 38.7 42.3
```


Screenshots of various containers.

----------


## LMProfiles

i go to these locations, nothing there

----------


## vvseekervv

> i go to these locations, nothing there


this /10char

----------


## raceboy404

Patience. They're probably being farmed down. Some have a skeleton very close to it. Stumps never do.

edit: got these right after I posted.

----------


## supermagma

How long is the respawn timer?

----------


## Arisha

Thanks for the coords :Smile:

----------


## Swoots

I was only able to find a few of them, some weren't there.

----------


## Arisha

If somebody takes them, they despawn for a while. Still have no idea for how long.

----------


## kLEANFX

Best way to farm honor, ****ing ashran~!!1 thanks I got over 1k after all of those.

----------


## thebigcheeze

this map is missing the little tree stump down to the right of the 2nd set of stairs at brute's rise and the 2 boxes that can spawn on the beach at brute's rise. other than that it has all the other spots that im aware of.

when i was first gearing my druid with book of flight form i found all these little things before most people knew they were around. got full geared on my druid in about an hour. that was early in the season though when everything gave more honor. still though, if these aren't already farmed and you can get around quickly it makes for very fast gearing, middle of the night is your best bet.

----------


## Roccatex

I hope you don't mind adding some treasures to the Map.
If you mind, just tell me and I'am going to remove it.
You can use them in the main post too, if you want.

*The Black Dots with a red in it are tricky and bugged in the gameobjects.
As for the one at the Hordebase, it's under the ground and almost impossible to attain.You see it glowing there.

The one at the capturable Graveyard, you need to stay right at the stone and zoom in the stone to obtain it.I post pictures later.


/edit Pictures of the hidden ones!

http://imgur.com/bvt0d2A,Wgj2HuL,w7DTWEU,Qwp2IN5

----------


## Crysto

You missed one on the brutes rise beach.

----------

